# Rods bent this morning!



## drewquez (Jul 10, 2015)

Spanish mack @ bob sikes again!


----------



## Yo-Zuri (May 31, 2015)

From the bridge itself, or a boat nearby?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Good trip !


----------



## drewquez (Jul 10, 2015)

Yo-Zuri said:


> From the bridge itself, or a boat nearby?


The little pier on the right hand side.


----------



## drewquez (Jul 10, 2015)

Got out there 5 in the morning. They started biting around 6 or 7. Went out early to beat the traffic due to air show.


----------



## Yo-Zuri (May 31, 2015)

drewquez said:


> The little pier on the right hand side.


I assume you mean this here?

https://www.google.com/maps/@30.3500446,-87.156838,241a,20y,41.73t/data=!3m1!1e3

They call that "the octagon" (even though it's a hexagon ).


----------



## drewquez (Jul 10, 2015)

Yo-Zuri said:


> drewquez said:
> 
> 
> > The little pier on the right hand side.
> ...


Yup, that's it Zuri.


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Way to go, did you get them on lures or live bait?


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Cook 'em up fresh some good eating.


----------



## drewquez (Jul 10, 2015)

yukondog said:


> Way to go, did you get them on lures or live bait?


I used dead Ly.


----------



## drewquez (Jul 10, 2015)

stc1993 said:


> Cook 'em up fresh some good eating.


Definitely! Just baked some with diced tomatoes, onions, garlic and lemon.


----------



## jetajockey (Jun 6, 2011)

Nice, I need to get out there, love fishing for spanish. Were you using leaders? I've had better luck on fluorocarbon but lots of cutoffs.


----------



## drewquez (Jul 10, 2015)

jetajockey said:


> Nice, I need to get out there, love fishing for spanish. Were you using leaders? I've had better luck on fluorocarbon but lots of cutoffs.


At first I was using 2ft of some cheap mono. Had to switch it up with a 1ft of wire leaders.


----------



## Pushwave (Oct 6, 2009)

WOW!!! Just passed by there... Packed with people fishing!! Someone must have told them something is biting there... LOL


----------



## drewquez (Jul 10, 2015)

Pushwave said:


> WOW!!! Just passed by there... Packed with people fishing!! Someone must have told them something is biting there... LOL


Lol, gotta spread the love.


----------



## Yo-Zuri (May 31, 2015)

Got this guy this morning at the same place:


----------



## drewquez (Jul 10, 2015)

Yo-Zuri said:


> Got this guy this morning at the same place:


Good stuff Zuri!!


----------



## Yo-Zuri (May 31, 2015)

drewquez said:


> Good stuff Zuri!!


Thanks for the tip. :thumbsup:


----------

